

XKCD Color Name Survey - NathanKP
http://aram.xkcd.com/color/

======
dirtbox
Pretty much a must-have for this if you don't want to type purple, red, blue,
pink, etc.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_colors>

Although, after doing this for a little while, I'm getting the feeling it's to
measure people's endurance when filling out online surveys.

------
jazzyb
Interesting -- I'm getting different color names in the sentence, "'<color1>'
and '<color2>' are both good answers", every time I refresh the page. I wonder
if he's seeing what answers people will give when they're primed with
different color names.

------
char
Many of my color names were based on Crayola crayons and answers from
Celebrity Jeopardy.

------
jpablo
Some how doesn't work for me. I get:

"There was a strange value in some of your form responses. Please select from
the available choices and try again."

I'm answering LCD, Don't Know, Blank, Yes, Yes, Spanish

~~~
blahedo
I got that too, but tried again and it was fine.

------
mwsherman
I gave up after like 30. Is there a point at the end? Did I miss out?

~~~
sp332
There is a point, but it won't be revealed until it's over.
<http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/03/01/color-name-survey/>

~~~
Tycho
i'm guessing they want to address the notion that women perceive colours more
accurately than men (as opposed to just giving them fancy names they learnt
from style magazines). i think maybe it checks that you were consistent in the
naming of the same colour, or what colours there was most uncertainty about

------
d4nt
I'm guessing it's serving up mostly the colours with ambigious names (based on
what others have entered), I'm not sure why but I'm sure we'll end up with
some sort of graph on XKCD

------
Vivtek
Good Lord. I thought I'd go represent the color-weak population. Those were
very hard colors to name.

~~~
crux_
It did require some imagination. I ended up putting in "vomit green" for one,
and "mango" for another.

~~~
NathanKP
Right, I think that is part of the survey, to come up with interesting names.
Some of the saturated ones are extremely hard to name.

------
AndrewHampton
I realized after about 20 of these that I would use the hex code when talking
about these colors. While using firebug to check out the source, I noticed
this field in the form:

input type="hidden" value="#2309a7" name="color"

It looks like anyone could just change the value of that hidden input and
screw up the results.

~~~
Semiapies
Even just to be a dick, that'd be an oddly pointless and easy-to-clean-up sort
of dickishness.

